# Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?



## lordfax (25. August 2006)

will in 2 wochen mit 5 leuten nach fehmarn zum hochseeangeln wie sieht es mit den fängen aus ?

mfg


----------



## Hecht35 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Moin,
ich fahre sehr oft nach Fehmarn zum Hochseeangeln.wenn du von burgstaaken aus fährst,dann geh am besten auf die ms Silverland.Das Schiff ist Top in Schuss und die Mannschaft ist sehr Freundlich.Gefangen wird hauptsächlich Dorsch und das nicht zu wenig.
Abfahrt:7.00
Ankunft:ca. 15.00
Preis:Kinder bis 14 Jahre-15 Euro
Erwachsene:26 Euro
Die Fahrzeit beträgt ungefähr eine Stunde hin und eine zurück.
Ein kräftiges Petri heil.Euer Hecht35


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

in 2 Wochen sind die Algen evtl auch nicht mehr so doll .....


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Bin gestern von Fehmarn zuück und kann sagen, vom Kleinboot aus warens diesmal ausschließlich Nemos (U 50cm) und viel Sauerkraut im Wasser.
Am Mittwoch mit der Südwind vom Willi Lüdtke rausgewesen und nen wunderbaren Fangtag erlebt.
Elf schöne Dorsche zwischen 62 und 74 cm gefangen.
Meine Frau hat gut angefüttert wg. Seegang:q , aber gestern war vormittags noch "Ententeich" angesagt.
Der größte Dorsch an Bord -leider nicht von mir gefangen-  maß 92cm.

Pilker über 80gr. kannste getrost zu Hause lassen.
Farben- Schw/Rot - Gelb/Rot- Blau/Schw
Twister am Seitenarm kannste knicken 
Drilling wurde ans obere Ende der Pilker verpflanzt, da die Dorsche von oben bissen.
Halte von der Silverland recht wenig, da die Aufbauten des Schiffs schon recht störend sind.
Desweiteren habe ich mich mit dem Boardie vom Fair-Play Shop unterhalten, wobei mir verraten wurde, das der Steuermann der Silverland es wohl momentan so dringend nötig hat, daß er schon mit Macht über die Leinen von anderen Booten rutschen muß und denen die Fische verscheucht, damit er überhaupt an Fisch kommt.
O-Ton:- Über den Fanggrund gedampft, drei Fische rausgeholt, rest verscheucht und weitergefahren!


----------



## lordfax (25. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

vieln dank schon mal für die antworten wir wollten mit der
  |kopfkrat MS ANTARES |kopfkrat fahren mein Kumpel hat den Kutter besorgt weiss einer was von dem Kutter .



mfg


----------



## Diddipo (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Bin gestern von Fehmarn zuück und kann sagen, vom Kleinboot aus warens diesmal ausschließlich Nemos (U 50cm) und viel Sauerkraut im Wasser.
> 
> Hallo Dorschbremse-Ri,
> ich war vom 14.08.-19.08.06 auf Fehmarn und war mit meinem kleinen Boot auf Dorschjagd, war nicht sehr berauschend, wie Du schon sagtest, viel Kraut und Algenbrühe.
> ...



 Das hat die Silverland mit mir auch schon gemacht, in der höhe von Staberhuk :r, wo ich eine gute Stelle hatte mit 18m Tiefe. 
 
 Am 2. September fahre ich wieder nach Fehmarn für eine Woche, vielleicht steht der Dorsch dann ja wieder besser da, habe da ja seit 14 Jahre auf dem Campingplatz meinen Wohnwagen stehen.


----------



## chris13 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Wir halten auch nicht mehr viel von der Silverland!!!Fahr lieber mit der Antares von Orth.Da wurden wir noch nie dumm angemacht oder enttäuscht!


----------



## BennyO (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Ganz genau ich kann dir auch die Antares nur empfehlen. Super Kutter, super Crew. ALo dann mal viel spaß.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Die Antares ist auch ein feines Schiffken und die Crew ist auch nicht die schlechteste- die sorgen schon dafür, daste an Fisch kommst.
Bin früher öfters damit gefahren, habe dann aber auf die Südwind gewechselt, weil ich noch nie einen Skipper erlebt habe, der bei der Drift übers Boot läuft und ständig die Angler nach den Fängen bzw. der Zufriedenheit fragt- der Willi Lüdtke ist schon ein richtiger Wühler!

Nur Nemoschlachtern und GPS- Mopsern wird tüchtig die Meinung gegeigt!
Die sollten sich dann doch lieber nen anderen Kutter aussuchen.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

die frage war doch---wie sieht es mit den fängen aus---oder ?
also ich war heute von 8-12uhr vor staberhuk und habe in den tifen von 13-22metern KEINEN dorsch gefangen.
habe es mit pilker, twister gu`fi und kleinen blinkern probiert...nichts zu machen.

silverland war auch neben mir und ob Thomas hat mir keine fische verscheucht...waren halt keine da.

in 2wochen ist alles besser, da sind wieder grosse und viele dorsche hier...bestimmt


----------



## Wulli (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Drilling wurde ans obere Ende der Pilker verpflanzt, da die Dorsche von oben bissen.



jetzt musst Du mir mal erklären, wie Du festgestellt hast, dass die Dorsche "von oben" bissen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |supergri 


Wulli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

In manchen Situatione ist es ganz einfach so,dass die Dörschlis den Kopfdrilling lieben.
Besonders wenn man mit fast ruhenden Ködern auf Grund fischt,kommt es vor,das die Dorsche sich nicht auf die Pilker stürzen,sondern diese vorsichtig "inhalieren" (so kommt mir das jedenfalls vor,kann ich nicht besser beschreiben) .
Da das Kopfende der Pilker im allgemeinen leichter ist,hebt sich dieses als erstes vom Grund und bevor der Dorsch seinen Fehler bemerkt,sitzt der Kopfdrilling..... wenn man dann den Drilling nur am Ende des Pilkers hat,bemerkt man die Bisse fast garnicht, fängt bloss wesentlich weniger als die Kollegen mit Kopfdrilling.

Uli


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

- Hatte zunächst den normal bestückten Pilker "unterwegs" und somit viele fehlgegangene Kontakte unter Wasser. Habe dann den sog. An*******rdrilling in den Karabiner vom Wirbel eingehängt. Die anschließend gelandeten Fische hatten alle den oberen Drilling im Maul und den Pilkerdrilling in den Kiemen sitzen. Daraufhin habe ich dann den Drilling vom Pilker entfernt.
Voila


----------



## Diddipo (26. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> die frage war doch---wie sieht es mit den fängen aus---oder ?
> also ich war heute von 8-12uhr vor staberhuk und habe in den tifen von 13-22metern KEINEN dorsch gefangen.
> habe es mit pilker, twister gu`fi und kleinen blinkern probiert...nichts zu machen.
> i



Sag ich doch, so ging es mir vor einer Woche, an 5 Tagen nur 2 Dorsche und 3 Platte.#d


----------



## Forellenhunter (27. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> in 2wochen ist alles besser, da sind wieder grosse und viele dorsche hier...bestimmt


 
Hoffentlich hast Du Recht. In zwei Wochen fängt mein Urlaub auf Fehmarn an, und ich hoffe, dass sich bis dahin die Fangaussichten rapide verbessern.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Coasthunter (27. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Wer im Moment nach Fehmarn fährt um Dorsch zu fangen, sollte viel PS und auf jeden Fall GPS haben. Die Dorsche beißen zur Zeit nur an den Wracks. Und wenn ihr euch die Seekarte anschaut, wisst ihr warum viel PS und GPS.|supergri 
Beim Plattfisch sieht es da schon besser aus. Gute Fänge sind zur Zeit vom Boot möglich. Wenigstens von den Stückzahlen her, die großen Platten sind noch nicht so oft dabei. 
Ich persönlich halte den Oktober sowieso für den besten Plattfischmonat. 
Ich fahre am nächsten Wochenende wieder raus und hoffe, das ich nicht ganz bis zur Dänischen Küste muß. |supergri


----------



## Stellheadidini (27. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

jetzt macht mir hier mal keine angst#t 
Donnserstag gehts nach Fehmarn und an meinen 
ersten freien tagen, ausgenommen ich muss
:c Bügeln,wäsche waschen,einkaufen oder aufräumen:c 
........

will ich gleich meine ersten würfe vom Land aus starten,
Nordlicht also verklicker den ollen Dorschen mal
das die ans Ufer  kommen sollen!.....


----------



## BennyO (27. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Dann wünsche ich dir mal ein dickes Petri.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Schütti (28. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> die frage war doch---wie sieht es mit den fängen aus---oder ?
> also ich war heute von 8-12uhr vor staberhuk und habe in den tifen von 13-22metern KEINEN dorsch gefangen.
> habe es mit pilker, twister gu`fi und kleinen blinkern probiert...nichts zu machen.
> 
> ...


 

Sag mal Andy, ich hab da wohl nicht richtig gelesen, oder steht da wirklich 8 Uhr......|supergri. Wer soooooooo spät anfängt kann ja nichts fangen |schlaf:  .

Das es in zwei Wochen besser läuft kann ich nur bestätigen, dann bin ich ja schliesslich oben bei euch.

*Wer ist übrigens sonst noch vom 14.09.-17.09. mit dem Kleinboot (Schlauchi etc.) auf der Insel.* Stokker, Waldi und Hase in Aspik sind ja eher winterfest und wollen im Oktober und November kommen |krank: .

Da sitze ich dann mit ´nem schönen Whiskey vor unserem neuen Kaminofen :g |rolleyes .

Bis dann 

Euer Schütti


----------



## Diddipo (28. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Schütti schrieb:


> *Wer ist übrigens sonst noch vom 14.09.-17.09. mit dem Kleinboot (Schlauchi etc.) auf der Insel.*



Hallo,
ich bin vom 02.09.-09.09.06 auf Fehmarn.

Werde dann schon mal die Dorsche ranlocken. :q


----------



## Carptigers (28. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Schütti schrieb:


> *Wer ist übrigens sonst noch vom 14.09.-17.09. mit dem Kleinboot (Schlauchi etc.) auf der Insel.*
> 
> Euer Schütti


 
Bin vom 10 bis16 Sept. da . Mein Schlauchi nehme ich natürlich mit ;-)))  Ansonsten könnten wir uns ja zusammen ein Boot bei Sanner mieten... Müsste da 20 % kriege wegen FW. #6


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

das stellte ich auch letztes mal fest das ich nen größeren AB für weitere Strecken brauche ... |uhoh:
na ja ... kommt irgendwann schon noch mal |bla:


----------



## Stellheadidini (28. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

bin ab september erstmal 3 Jahre oben
aber habe kein Boot und werde wohl erstmal ganzschön mit arbeiten beschäftigt sein:c 

naja vielleicht ist ja mal nen freier Tag dazwischen an dem man
sich alle zusammen treffen könnte, wäre bestimmt
funny

gruß steel...


----------



## Schütti (28. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Bin vom 10 bis16 Sept. da . Mein Schlauchi nehme ich natürlich mit ;-))) Ansonsten könnten wir uns ja zusammen ein Boot bei Sanner mieten... Müsste da 20 % kriege wegen FW. #6


 

Hi Flo,

warum ein Boot mieten wenn wir jeder eins haben |kopfkrat .
Ich schicke dir mal ´ne PN mit meiner Handynummer.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (28. August 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast Du Recht. In zwei Wochen fängt mein Urlaub auf Fehmarn an, und ich hoffe, dass sich bis dahin die Fangaussichten rapide verbessern.
> Grüße
> FH


 
Hallo Forellenhunter,

solltest du auch über den 14.09.-17.09. auf Fehmarn sein (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus, da du in zwei Wochen schreibst) sollten wir uns mal treffen.

Hab dir gerade mal ein PN geschickt #6 .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## LarsR (1. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn jetzt rund um Fehmarn aus? Irgendwelche neuen Angelberichte #h? Will natürlich nur Erfolgsstorys hören :m!

@Diddipo
Vielleicht könnte man sich ja treffen, sind von Montag bis Mittwoch auf Fehmarn und fahren Dienstag und Mittwoch mit dem Kleinboot raus. Hast eine PN.

MfG

Lars


----------



## Nordlicht (1. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

es gibt keine erfolgsmeldungen !
wenn man mal glück hat und ausdauernd sucht findet man(n) evtl nen schwarm, aner sonst siehts mau aus.
fahr zur kadettrinne...da haben sie derzeit pro kutter in 2-3 tagen 1000 grosse dorsche |evil: :q


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> fahr zur kadettrinne...da haben sie derzeit pro kutter in 2-3 tagen 1000 grosse dorsche |evil: :q


 
Und die wäre wo???
Grüße
FH


----------



## Fischbox (2. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Und die wäre wo???
> Grüße
> FH



Die Kadettrinne ist für den normalsterblichen Fehmarnurlauber leider ein wenig weit weg. Sie verläuft zwischen Zingst auf dem Darß und Dänemark...#c #q


----------



## Diddipo (2. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Die Kadettrinne ist für den normalsterblichen Fehmarnurlauber leider ein wenig weit weg. Sie verläuft zwischen Zingst auf dem Darß und Dänemark...#c #q



Sie ist nicht nur weit weg, sondern auch gefährlich.

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Die Kadettrinne ist für den normalsterblichen Fehmarnurlauber leider ein wenig weit weg. Sie verläuft zwischen Zingst auf dem Darß und Dänemark...#c #q


 
Danke schön.
Das wäre dann doch zu weit für mich. Gibts sont derzeit rund um Fehmarn (ca. 5km) einige Stellen, wo sich ein Versuch lohnt?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Diddipo (2. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Danke schön.
> Das wäre dann doch zu weit für mich. Gibts sont derzeit rund um Fehmarn (ca. 5km) einige Stellen, wo sich ein Versuch lohnt?
> Grüße
> FH



Ich habe bisher immer gute Fänge in höhe Staberhuk und Meeschendorf gehabt, musst dann aber auf 18-20 meter tiefe gehen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Diddipo schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher immer gute Fänge in höhe Staberhuk und Meeschendorf gehabt, musst dann aber auf 18-20 meter tiefe gehen.


Das war bei mir letztes jahr auch so, allerdings in Tiefen zw. 8-10m, habe allerdings gehört, das da derzeit nicht so viel los ist. Nun gut, in 5 Tagen bin ich schlauer.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Diddipo (3. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo,
ich bin gestern auf Fehmarn eingetrudelt, Regen.
Heute, Regen und für Montag sieht es auch nicht besser aus.
Ab Dienstag soll es besser werden, auch mit dem Wind.
Naja, schaun wir mal, an der Ansteuerungstonne und Tonne 5 solls wieder Dorsche geben.


----------



## Carptigers (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Und konntest du bis jetzt einige Fische dem Salzwasser entlocken ?


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

werd morgen auch mal die Richtung fahren ..... 
mal sehen was so gehen wird ....  |rolleyes
gibts was aktuelles von der Dorschlage ;+


----------



## didi_superangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo
MS Antaris Top Schiff Fährt von Ort aus zum Fischen
Gruss didi_superangler


----------



## didi_superangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo 
in zwei wochen kann der dorsch schon wieder auf 14m sein
dann gehts wieder rund , nur leichtes werkzeug.
gruss didi_superangler


----------



## Diddipo (9. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Und konntest du bis jetzt einige Fische dem Salzwasser entlocken ?


Am Mittwoch hatte ich 4 Dorsche und 3 Platte, in der nähe der Ansteuerungstonne auf 20m tiefe.
Am Freitag hatte ich 8 Dorsche an Tonne 5, in der nähe vom Flügger Strand, siehe Bild


----------



## didi_superangler (9. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo
Die Tonne 5 liegt Nördlich von Westermarkelsdorf Tiefe 24 m
Im moment kein guter Angelplatz.
Ich fange im Raum To4 / wk 16 - 21 m .
Große Dorsche auch viele kleine und auch Wittlinge.
Gruss didi_superangler


----------



## Diddipo (9. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



didi_superangler schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Tonne 5 liegt Nördlich von Westermarkelsdorf Tiefe 24 m
> Im moment kein guter Angelplatz.
> Ich fange im Raum To4 / wk 16 - 21 m .
> ...



Ja richtig, ich war so zwischen Bojendorf u. Westermarkelsdorf auf 7-10m tiefe.


----------



## Carptigers (9. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Na das hört sich ja ganz gut an.... Werde morgen hochfahren und ein mal mit dem Kutter raus und ein bis zwei mal mit dem Boot, vielleicht kommt ja Schütti mit ?! #h


----------



## didi_superangler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo
In 7 - 10m ist im moment nur Platte.
Unterland ist noch kein Dorsch.
Gruss didi_superangler


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

*P L A T T E * ???

*L e g g e r  !!!*

|muahah:   #g   |laola:


----------



## kevkeding (10. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

"Nur Platte"?? ...kann ich bestätigen .

Es soll Leute geben, die mögen "Platte":l + auch darauf angeln. Und wer dazu gehört, sollte sein Glück derzeit mal im Sund versuchen (bei 8 - 10 m).

Die heutige Mittagszeit (bevor um 14.00 Uhr die Sonne durchkam) hat Platte in hervorragenden Größen gebracht (bis *über 50 cm*  + nix unter 30 cm). 
Das tröstet auch darüber hinweg, dass der Dorsch derzeit kaum zu greifen ist/ scheint (?)!

Jörg


----------



## Nordlicht (11. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

@ Carptigers

Schütti kommt erst am 14ten auf die Insel
der krebst jetzt noch in Holland auf Texel rum.


----------



## Carptigers (16. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Jo hat er mir geschrieben, bin jetzt wieder zu hause, leider kam der Wind die ganze Zeit aus Ost , so hatte man es schwer ins tiefe zu kommen...


----------



## Schütti (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Jo, nun bin ich wieder zu Hause.
Und was soll ich sagen, 4 Tage Ostwind 6-7 bft :c .

War mit Forellenhunter einen halben Tag im Sund, mit einer ordentlichen Drift (trotz Driftanker).

Resultat: Ich hatte eine Flunder #6 :q  und die immerhin auf Gulp-Wattis. Im Vergleich mit Natur-Wattis blieb Forellenhunter leider leer aus.

Ich finde die Berkley-Würmer gut, vorallem halten sie super am Haken und wie man sieht, fangen sie auch.

Aber ich werde weiter testen, da dieses Ergebniss sicherlich nicht repräsentativ ist.

Am besten ihr schaut hier nach wenn ihr mehr über Gulp wissen wollt:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80695

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Diddipo schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch hatte ich 4 Dorsche und 3 Platte, in der nähe der Ansteuerungstonne auf 20m tiefe.
> Am Freitag hatte ich 8 Dorsche an Tonne 5, in der nähe vom Flügger Strand, siehe Bild


 

Hi Diddipo,

welche Ansteuerungstonne liegt den im Bereich um 20 m Tiefe |kopfkrat . Beide Ansteuerungstonnen (Fehmarnsund und Heiligenhafen) liegen im Tiefenbereich um 10 m. 

Oder sag ich jetzt was falsches ;+ .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Butter (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Moin!

@ Schütti: 

Das sagst du aber sowas von richtig. 

Ansteuerung Fehmarnsund: ca. 8-9 Meter
Ansteuerung Heiligenhafen: ca. 7 Meter


----------



## Stokker (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Ich finde die Berkley-Würmer gut
Euer Schütti[/quote]
Sag , Marco, nach was schmecken sie ???:q 

Kannst mir ja im Oktober Bescheid sagen wie sie schmecken, wenn du mich im Vorzimmer der Hochburg des Oktoberfestes triffst.

Am 3.ten habe ich frei. Also können wir am 2.ten abends einen Schluck nehmen, oder ??


----------



## Diddipo (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hi Diddipo,
> 
> welche Ansteuerungstonne liegt den im Bereich um 20 m Tiefe |kopfkrat . Beide Ansteuerungstonnen (Fehmarnsund und Heiligenhafen) liegen im Tiefenbereich um 10 m.
> 
> ...



Iss schon richtig wie Du sagst, aber so 2-3km weiter östlich kommst du auf 18-20m tiefe.


----------



## Carptigers (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Schade hat sich ja nicht wirklich gelohnt Markus. Sind schon Samstag Nacht gefahren wegen dem Stau um HH . Habe vorhin mit jemandem telefoniert , der mit dem Kutter draußen war , war eher mau , allerdings hab ich ebend gesehen, das die Kutter wohl wieder etwas flacher fahren und die Fische langsam ins flache kommen |rolleyes


----------



## frankyforello (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



kevkeding schrieb:


> "Nur Platte"?? ...kann ich bestätigen .
> 
> Es soll Leute geben, die mögen "Platte":l + auch darauf angeln. Und wer dazu gehört, sollte sein Glück derzeit mal im Sund versuchen (bei 8 - 10 m).
> 
> ...


jep, Dorsch ist noch nicht unter Land. Haben bei unserer Plattfischtour am Sonntag nur Naturköderköder gefischt, mit 7 Leuten "nur" 18 Platte, dafür keiner unter 30cm - fast alles 40er-45er. Was mich wunderte: Wo waren die Halbstarken Dorsche? Nicht einer !! Angeln im Sund war gar nix, zu starke Drift - und die Rückfahrt war grausam - Stau über Stau. #q 

Hat jemand mitbekommen, welcher Kutter einen Schaden hatte? Stand schon kurz hinter Heiligenhafen....die Angler haben sich bestimmt richtig gefreut


----------



## didi_superangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo
Die Ansteurungstonnen liegen so um 10m,das stimmt.
Aber es handelte sich nicht um eine Ansteuerungstonne,sondern um 
die Tonne T0 5 Kiel Ostsee weg.
Gruss didi


----------



## Schütti (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich finde die Berkley-Würmer gut
> Euer Schütti


Sag , Marco, nach was schmecken sie ???:q 

Kannst mir ja im Oktober Bescheid sagen wie sie schmecken, wenn du mich im Vorzimmer der Hochburg des Oktoberfestes triffst.

Am 3.ten habe ich frei. Also können wir am 2.ten abends einen Schluck nehmen, oder ??[/quote]

Hi Chris,

am 2ten werde ich anreisen und nächsten Tag geht´s zur Messe aber so ´nen kleine Schluck werden wir schon machen.

Ist eigentlich deine Handynummer noch aktuell #c , dann kann ich dich ja vorher mal anrufen.

Bis dann 

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Diddipo schrieb:


> Iss schon richtig wie Du sagst, aber so 2-3km weiter östlich kommst du auf 18-20m tiefe.


 

OK, wenn du aber 2-3 km östlich der Ansteuerungstonne Fehmarnsund meist, dann bist du ja schon am Angelplatz "Knüllen" #6 .

Na jetzt wissen wir bescheid  .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## baltic25 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Diddipo schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch hatte ich 4 Dorsche und 3 Platte, in der nähe der Ansteuerungstonne auf 20m tiefe.
> Am Freitag hatte ich 8 Dorsche an Tonne 5, in der nähe vom Flügger Strand, siehe Bild


 
Hallo

Seit wann ist der Flüggerstrand bei Tonne5??#c 
Was soll denn der Unsinn!!!;+ 

Gruß Baltic25


----------



## Nordlicht (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

das ganze wirkt mir hier irgendwie "orientierungslos"  |supergri #h


----------



## baltic25 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

:g ....ich glaube manche wissen garnicht wo sie sind....aber gut Ostsee stimmt schon!!!#6


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

da kann ich nur sagen, macht es wie ich ..... :q
schöne Farbkopie der Seekarte und dann passend einlaminieren und aufm Boot immer dabei haben ... :m
schon weiß man was wo ist #6

will morgen vormittag mal los ....
denke grobes Ziel ersma slippen in Grobro 
was geht denn zur Zeit da oben so ? |kopfkrat
hab ja nicht viel gehört von Dorschfängen ... #c
flach ? weit raus ? tief ?


----------



## Carptigers (22. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Fahren auch morgen , aber von Burg . Denke mal erst mal Staberhuk testen , falls der Wind zu doll wird , Westfehmarn ab 15m und tiefer !!!


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

werde Fehmarn morgen sein lassen ... Wind aus Ost mit 4-5 ...
auch nix dolles gehört von nem Kollegen der die letzten 2 Tage lange draußen war #d
denke mal wieder zur FleFö ...
aber viel Erfolg !!! :m


----------



## Kolibri (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo ich fahre ende mai nach Fehmarn in der nähe von Wulfen . Kentt dort einer ein paar gute plätze auf Dorsch und Platte??



mfg Jan


----------



## Diddipo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Kolibri schrieb:


> Hallo ich fahre ende mai nach Fehmarn in der nähe von Wulfen . Kentt dort einer ein paar gute plätze auf Dorsch und Platte??
> mfg Jan



Hallo Jan,
versuche es mal in der nähe der Sundbrücke an der Belitzwerft.

Ich fahre mitte März wieder nach Fehmarn hoch.


----------



## Kolibri (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Supa!!  Ich wollt noch ma fragen in welcher Tiefe und mit welchem Köder es in dieser Zeit am besten klappt.



mfg Jan


----------



## Diddipo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Kolibri schrieb:


> Supa!!  Ich wollt noch ma fragen in welcher Tiefe und mit welchem Köder es in dieser Zeit am besten klappt.
> mfg Jan



Hallo Jan,
ich hänge mal 2 Lagepläne an.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

damit verletzt du dem Udo sein Copyright.
Hab bitte Verständnis dafür das ich das editieren muß #h


----------



## Diddipo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> damit verletzt du dem Udo sein Copyright.
> Hab bitte Verständnis dafür das ich das editieren muß #h



ups, sorry habe ich nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

1. direkt vor wulfens golfplatz sind zwischen dem strand und der fahrrinne div. sandbänke die du leicht findest und mal abklappern solltest.
2. rechts von der kleinen wulfener steinmole geht eine alte rinne direkt bis zur beelitz-werft mit einer tiefe um die 8 meter.
dort ist es auch immer recht gut.
3. sieh vom wulfener strand aufs festland, dort zwischen linker landspitze und fahrrinne querab habe ich auch schon sehr gut gefangen.

auf die wassertiefe kommt es im sund um diese jahreszeit noch nicht so an !


----------



## Kolibri (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Joa danke ich werds versuchen. Stell dann ma ein paar Bilder rein!


----------



## BennyO (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Bin auf deinen Bericht schon gespannt.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:

Aktuell beste Fangplätze auf Scholle, Campingplatz Miramar 4m zwischen alter und neuer Fahrrinne. Wattis und Ankern! Meeschendorf/Staberdorf Residenz, Steilküstenanfang auf 5-6 Meter ist gerade auch sehr gut. Beifang beim Scholle-Angeln gute Dorsche und Wittlinge.


----------



## Diddipo (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Fehmarn-Boote schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
> 
> Aktuell beste Fangplätze auf Scholle, Campingplatz Miramar 4m zwischen alter und neuer Fahrrinne. Wattis und Ankern! Meeschendorf/Staberdorf Residenz, Steilküstenanfang auf 5-6 Meter ist gerade auch sehr gut. Beifang beim Scholle-Angeln gute Dorsche und Wittlinge.



Na dann schau ich mal, bin ab 06.10. wieder auf dem CP Miramar


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Wenn sich das Wetter gut hält, geht alles klar. Wassertemperatur 14,4°C laut Echolot, Schollendurchschnittsgröße etwa große Pfanne


----------



## Diddipo (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Fehmarn-Boote schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Wetter gut hält, geht alles klar. Wassertemperatur 14,4°C laut Echolot, Schollendurchschnittsgröße etwa große Pfanne



Na prima, freu mich schon auf ein paar schöne Platte.


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Fangtechnisch vom Boot rund um Fehmarn: Zur Zeit gut Dorsch zwischen 45 - 75cm rund um Staberhuk Gefahrentonne 12 - 15 Meter. Sundbereich vereinzelt Dorsch sonst noch immer gut auf Scholle bei 4 Meter Mittelgrund. Heringe Staberhuk bzw. 11 Meter Loch im Sund. Mefos keine großen Infos. Abends von den Molen geht auch gut Aal.


----------



## gerihecht (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo wir waren am 3.10 vor Staberhuk und haben einige gute Stellen gefunden so bei 15m Wassertiefe .Es hat richtig Spass gemacht mit leichten Pilker von 35g zu Angeln.Wir hatten20 schöne Dorsche .


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

War heute an der Ansteuerung-Sund 2 Dorsch.
                        Meeschendorf       1 Dorsch.
                        Staberhuk            1 Dorsch.

Kam leider erst gegen Mittag raus und traf am Nachmittag vor Staberhuk Fischbox und seinen Kollegen...die hatten derzeit auch nur 8 stk zu zweit.


----------



## Olberding (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



lordfax schrieb:


> will in 2 wochen mit 5 leuten nach fehmarn zum hochseeangeln wie sieht es mit den fängen aus ?
> 
> mfg


Schwager Heino und ich waren am 03 10.07 von 15-19 Uhr direkt an der
Sundbrücke.Fänge mit Wurm 48 Dorsche 3 Butt ein Witling
Gruß Olbi


----------



## Fischbox (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Kurzer Fehmarnbericht!

4.10. : Wie schon von Nordlicht beschrieben, ging wirklich nicht viel. Das lag aber ganz bestimmt auch an den widrigen Bedingungen (Wellen von 1 bis 1,5 Meter). Wir hatten zu viert um die 15 Dorsche in allen Tiefenbereichen von 5 bis 15 Metern. War wirklich schwierig die Köder vernünftig anzubieten.

5.10. : Mit Wattwurm und Pilker konnten wir im Sund und vor den 3 Hochhäusern  insgesamt um die 25 Dorsche, 2 Schollen (40 + 47#6) und 1 lütte Kliesche fangen. War deutlich besseres Fischen, vor allen Dingen gegen Feierabend.

Negativ (ich hätte eimerweise kotzen können) ist mir die Netzverlegung der Fischer aufgefallen. Kreuz und quer in Wildwestmanier und nicht im geringsten zu erahnen, brachten die Netze uns sehr viele Materialabrisse. Teilweise ließ sich gar keine Boje erkennen, die für die Netze (auf dem Echolot zu sehen) zuständig war. Die Fischer brauchen sich nicht zu beschweren, wenn die Netze durch Angler beschädigt werden. Hätte am liebsten alles kurz und klein geschnitten:r, aber es reicht ja wenn sich eine Partei bekloppt verhält. Fischköppe...#q

Unter der Sundbrücke wurden übrigens mit Paternoster Heringe gefangen....


----------



## Diddipo (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo, war gestern (10.10.07)bei fast Windstille mit dem Boot raus.

Fangplatz: Knüllen, N54° 22.10` - E11° 18.90` auf 13-14 m tiefe.

Ergebnis von 13:30Uhr-17:30Uhr: 14 Dorsche, 4 Platte und jede Menge Wittlinge.

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/8711/dorschxy6.jpg
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/8711/dorschxy6.808a3d3b7e.jpg


----------



## Diddipo (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Kurzer Fehmarnbericht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diddipo (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Dorsche vom 11.10.07.

Gefangen an der Ansteuerungstonne im Fehmarnsund.

Der kleinste war 39cm, der größte 59cm,
und wieder jede Menge Wittlinge, mein Räucherofen freut sich schon :q


http://img157.*ih.us/img157/4548/dorschiq2.jpg


----------



## BennyO (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Schöne Dorsche.
Petri zu dem Fang.



Gruß Benny


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

das sieht doch gut aus !!! :m
denke ich werd da morgen mal die Richtung fahren ... 
mal schauen was so geht


----------



## Easy East (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fänge rund um Fehmarn ?*

Moin,

war gestern vor Meeschendorf, an der Ansteuerungstonne und hinter der Brücke unterwegs. Von 8.00-16.00 Uhr.
Fazit: 1 Dorsch von 47cm Länge, den ich um 8.45 Uhr gefangen habe (auf schwarz-roten Pilker).
1 Dorsch ist mir gegen 14.30 Uhr vor dem Boot entwischt, war natürlich ein schöner  mindestens 60 cm, mindestens! (auf Wattwurm)
Es stellte sich mal wieder heraus, dass mein Boot zu langsam ist. Der 6 PS Yamaha Motor zieht nicht die Wurst vom Teller und deshalb war ich mehr mit fahren als angeln beschäftigt.
Wäre wohl besser vor Meeschendorf geblieben und hätte dort nach Fisch gesucht. Hätte, wäre, wenn... nächstes Mal mache ich es besser.

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Easy


----------

